# When you guys win the Championship this year.



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

It's me again, that Laker obsessed fan who thinks the mavs are the best team going into the playoffs. Can i just say ONE more good thing about your team.

When you guys get the gold, LETS LAUGH IN EVERYONES FREACKING FACE WHO CALLS THE MAVS "CHOKERS" AND "OVERATED". YOU GUYS CAN DO IT THIS YEAR, IM NOT JUMPING ON THE BANDWAGON, IVE LOVED YOU ALL YEAR (second to the Lakers of course) AND I KNOW THE MAVS CAN DO IT! SO CONGRATS ON YOUR CHAMPIONSHIP QUALITY TEAM, THE N.B.A HAS BEEN WARNED, DIRK AND HIS DIGGLERS ARE COMING TO STOMP A MUD HOLE IN THE PLAYOFFS, AND THEY ARE GOING TO WALK IT DRY!


GO MAVS !!!!!!!!!!!!!

p.s go lakers to, YA!


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Nothing would make me happier. Thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice to see you here, hopefully you'll be dropping by our forum more often come playoff time!

I can't wait to look back over those who doubted


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

obviously a laker fan wouldnt want san antonio or sac to win


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Obviously a Kings fan wouldn't want Dallas to win


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

obviously a mavs fan wouldnt want the kings to win


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Obviously not, obviously a Mavs fan would want the Mavericks to win. Obviously.

I don't see your point, but hey!


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yes I can't wait till the playoffs come. The leadership and toughness of this team will stand out. I think Dallas can beat anybody in the playoffs right now.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I really hope they get a fair chance of winning it. What I mean is in the last years when they had the potential to win it they were always stopped by stupid injuries just like Dirk Nowitzki vs. San Antonio in 2003!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

sac23kings said:


> obviously a mavs fan wouldnt want the kings to win


That was a stupid comeback. And of course, why would Dallas want to see the kings win? It's their rival. :krazy:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I can see the Mavs shocking the world this season. It wouldn't be shocking to me and apparently you guys though.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

Tristan said:


> That was a stupid comeback. And of course, why would Dallas want to see the kings win? It's their rival. :krazy:


if that was a stupid comeback, how come theos wasnt a stupid comeback?
he used the same thing i put, so check your responses before u post them.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

You are the one who started it, my friend. So check your respones before you post them

Mine was actually in mock of you, and yours...well that was something else :|


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Theo! said:


> You are the one who started it, my friend. So check your respones before you post them
> 
> Mine was actually in mock of you, and yours...well that was something else :|


You got to admit though, Theo!, he's rite.

Dallas is my second favorite team, but I really think the Spurs and the Heat have a much better chance to win it. If the Spurs get knocked out early and the Pistons or some other less likely team somehow manages to beat the Heat then the Mavericks will win it all with very little challenge. I must admit, there's biasm in this post towards the Spurs, but I couldn't care less about the Heat. I just think they have a better chance to win it than the Mavericks.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

ezealen said:


> You got to admit though, Theo!, he's rite.
> 
> Dallas is my second favorite team, but I really think the Spurs and the Heat have a much better chance to win it. If the Spurs get knocked out early and the Pistons or some other less likely team somehow manages to beat the Heat then the Mavericks will win it all with very little challenge. I must admit, there's biasm in this post towards the Spurs, but I couldn't care less about the Heat. I just think they have a better chance to win it than the Mavericks.


 That reminds me of a point I wanted to raise. We're definitely going to cross a pretty tough path getting to the finals, and I think that's what's got most of our attention so far. I think people are overlooking the finals, and hence the east. I don't think it's the type of thing like in past years when we just dismiss the east as nothing, but we just don't seem to be talking about who would we be facing in the finals. It's all about us getting there. 

Rightfully so, seeing as how we haven't started the actual playoffs, but I just want to raise the point that the Spurs aren't necessarily our toughest test. We still have the finals to think about. If we're going to analyze our run through the west, we should talk about who could be coming out of the east as well, IMO.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree. Facing the Pistons or the Heat will be tough for us. Especially after battling the Kings and the Spurs to get there. Hopefully we get to the finals and show everyone who the new Mavs are.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> That reminds me of a point I wanted to raise. We're definitely going to cross a pretty tough path getting to the finals, and I think that's what's got most of our attention so far. I think people are overlooking the finals, and hence the east. I don't think it's the type of thing like in past years when we just dismiss the east as nothing, but we just don't seem to be talking about who would we be facing in the finals. It's all about us getting there.
> 
> Rightfully so, seeing as how we haven't started the actual playoffs, but I just want to raise the point that the Spurs aren't necessarily our toughest test. We still have the finals to think about. If we're going to analyze our run through the west, we should talk about who could be coming out of the east as well, IMO.


The Spurs and Mavs have good records against the east. I forsee no problem with any western team beating any eastern team for the title. 
The days are melting away until it all begins. 

Maybe that is my bias. 
Flame


----------

